# Reptical D3 Or Without D3



## timmah (Oct 1, 2009)

Theres so many different opionions on this stuff. I got Reptical without D3, I hope thats the right one.


----------



## Fork (Oct 1, 2009)

I never use any supplements with D3, i don't think Bobby does either, so i would say you are good to go.


----------



## reptastic (Oct 1, 2009)

well from my own personal experience I found that calcium/w d3 is terrible I accidentally bought some and after a week or two my lil guy toes started twitching so I got the regular and a new uvb light and it went away so I would stay away from it, its worthless


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 1, 2009)

When I ran out of Dragon Dust I accidentally got the repcal with d3 awhile back. I use that and herptivite carefully in moderation with my sub-adult beardie, along with feeding a calcium-rich well-balanced diet (romaine salads daily, wax worms, supers, well-fed crickets a few times a week). My younger beardie outgrew our adult female within 9 months. I've had no bad experiences with it yet, and have even tried using it with my 7-month-old veiled chameleon. The cham is doing awesome on the stuff, which I am super psyched about. He's crazy active, growing and filling out nicely, and his grip is freakishly strong for his size. I was worried about using the repcal with d3 after watching Bobby's you-tube vid, but I have yet to notice any negative side-effects. I believe it's all in how you use it, the diet, and the heating/lighting.


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 2, 2009)

Woah, pet mountain has zoo-med reptical without d3 for $2.95. Booyah! Done just bought me some. They had me at "no oyster shells" lol.


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 2, 2009)

LOVE petmountain! I bought a harness for Cleo from there too for like 6$


----------



## herper9 (Oct 2, 2009)

Petmountain is awesome. That's where I got my reptical. Their UVBs are pretty cheap too! Much better than getting one from a store!


----------



## timmah (Oct 2, 2009)

Ive been hearing to use WITH D3 if the pet is not outside.

what do you think of that? I bought the without D3, but Im trying to figure this out


----------



## Fork (Oct 2, 2009)

timmah said:


> Ive been hearing to use WITH D3 if the pet is not outside.
> 
> what do you think of that? I bought the without D3, but Im trying to figure this out


He should be getting the D3 from his special light bulb (Bobby recommends the reptisun 10.0 and that's also the one i use). As far as i understand it, we don't know whether tegus can absorb D3 from what the ingest. Also, there has been tegus that have been supplemented with D3 instead of the proper lighting and they have severe cases of MBD(BAD BAD BAD).


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 2, 2009)

D3 is fat soluble. Which means, it builds up in the body in the fat layer, and can eventually become poisonous. Unlike Ca, the excess isn't flushed from the body, its stored. They cannot be dosed with it, it should come from the bulb. D3 is NOT a substitute for UVB.


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 3, 2009)

I read that as well. Over time it can also lead to the failure of internal organs. What also made me shelf my Rep-Cal away in favor of something better was hearing it was made from crushed oyster shells. Booh... I would like to have many more years with my scaley little pals with little or no trips to the vet. 

At our local pet stores Rep-Cal and supplements with d3 is all they carry now unfortunately. Good thing for online stores! Well my new stuff should hopefully be here next week.


----------



## timmah (Oct 3, 2009)

Well why all the talk about this 10.0 bulb if people use the mega rays or powersuns? I have 10.0 bulbs to with the Solar Glo MVB and everyones saying just to switch to mega ray and dump the 10.0 and Solar Glo


----------



## Fork (Oct 3, 2009)

timmah said:


> Well why all the talk about this 10.0 bulb if people use the mega rays or powersuns? I have 10.0 bulbs to with the Solar Glo MVB and everyones saying just to switch to mega ray and dump the 10.0 and Solar Glo



Just make sure your tegu gets all the rays he needs.


----------

